# HELP! with homemade growbox



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

I need help choosing a container to enclose my plants in. I want to grow four plants at a time. What would you suggest for cabinets/bins from home depot etc. for the job?

Thank you very much


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

Would it be easier to build a box out of wood or buy a cabinet?


----------



## desertrat (Aug 20, 2008)

your choice really depends on your situation - if you want it very, very stealth then you want something like an armoire or trunk that has a legitimate reason for being where it is. if you;re just looking for a simple enclosure and you are handy with tools then yu can custom make a box that has any bell and whistle you want


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 20, 2008)

yoyogrow said:


> I need help choosing a container to enclose my plants in. I want to grow four plants at a time. *What would you suggest for cabinets/bins from home depot etc. for the job?*
> 
> Thank you very much


Only go to a home store as a last resort..... check the Good Will or other thrift stores first. You'd be amazed at how cheap you can get stuff there. They have a great variety of furniture and cabinets. Doesn't matter if the cabinet is ugly or scratched up... as long as it's sturdy and won't have light leak problems ... that's all that matters.

Good luck 




**´¨) 
¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨) 
(¸.·´ (¸.·´ FL Girl*


----------



## bonz (Aug 20, 2008)

find a used cab is the way to go, here`s an idea. i have more designs to


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions. I am growing blue cheese which is very pungent so i need an enclosure to help with ventilation and odor control.


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bonz.*
Is that cab big enough to flower as well?


----------



## bonz (Aug 20, 2008)

you could, cfl mabee. it is a bit low. it was just as an example.
i also have dressers that i have converted and armoirs. i use these mostly for experiments or vegging/ breeding

does this have to be stealthy?


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

no not stealthy just something to reduce the odor of my plants and to keep everything in one unit. I plan on having my res outside of the container. I have (2) 250 mh lights.


----------



## bonz (Aug 20, 2008)

ever thought of making a box out of that house foam insulation. i use it all the time, contains the light smells, cheep.


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

is that the stuff that comes in sheets? semi-hard?


----------



## highwayman (Aug 20, 2008)

what you really need to do is build your own.. i did and i use a diy carbon filter hooked up to 2 cpu fans to push it through.. i am groing cfl but you can make any size box that you want. then you can add any type of mod to it without it looking weird.. for example a wooden box hangin from the side of a dresser... that'd look kinda weird but at least you build your own you can change it if you don't like itt.. and you don't have to say later that you don't have enough room for flower or more plants it's just unscrew a wall and add on it itt.. i started with 1 box to do veg and flower in then i used 2 for veg and flower.. now i have one for clones one for mothers and one for flower.. just some advice peace


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

do you use that foam board stuff or what?


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

Any pictures of your grow box?


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 20, 2008)

yoyogrow said:


> is that the stuff that comes in sheets? semi-hard?


The shit works great, its r-matt at lowes, I use it to make walls, instead of using plywwood, or sheet rock works great i plainted them white so they blend in with the walls, I'm sure you could make a great box, onlu thing you might need to put some bracing to to hold the lights or anything else that is to heavy, but that stuff is suprisingly strong, very good stuff and alot lot lighter than and easier to wrk with than wood, all u need is box cutter, some glue, foil tape, maybe some paint you will be straight


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

nice man thanks a lot.


----------



## bonz (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry i took so long, been busy. i line mine on the inside with the black/white plastic and build a 1x2 frame to secure it.
you can get it in different colours here and different thicknesses.


----------



## highwayman (Aug 20, 2008)

well i just used 1/2inch plywood and 2x2 lumer to build all mine


----------



## bonz (Aug 20, 2008)

this stuff only costs me 10 bucks a sheet


----------



## yoyogrow (Aug 20, 2008)

do you have any pictures of your setup?


----------



## highwayman (Aug 21, 2008)

no not at the moment because my camera is broken


----------



## bonz (Aug 22, 2008)

i have also used the home insulation foam boards. thier nice and cheep and easy to build. no heavy construction. you could build a 2x2 wood frame if needed and foam it or just black/white plastic.
or look around for a taller dresser to convert. i have another one that is about 5 or 6 feet wide and 4 foot tall. i have 2 chambers in it


----------

